# Deane Toseland Cycles



## sam (Mar 10, 2019)

http://www.aussievelos.net/deane-toseland-cycles/








I've never owned a real track bike before. This is early 50s (best guess). a survivor this frame has been campaigned.The rims are 80s track rims.


----------



## juvela (Mar 10, 2019)

-----

Thanks so much for posting this beauty!  

Is the integral headset a Brampton u-race model?

-----


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this beauty!
> 
> ...



Not sure of the head set it was a steep headset the races were integrated into the lugs. the BB is TA with BSA fluted cranks and the rear track hub is a steel Union(german) hub.Stem and bars are GB Saddle is brooks on an Alum post. Front hun is 80s japan sunshine and reams are track rims made in Argentina


----------



## juvela (Mar 13, 2019)

------

Thanks so much for the response.

Headset appears it may be the integral version of the Brampton Alatet.  The serrated lockwasher likely exhibits the Alatet name.

Here is a Brampton catalogue from 1948 in case you are curious.  The head parts covered are listed in an unusual way - by application/placement rather than in sets. So there is a page for locknuts, one for lockwashers, one for fork crown races, etc.

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Brampton catalogue 1948 (V-CC Library).pdf

Wondering if the 1980's Argentine track rims might be Riga brand -





Union Frondenberg offered both track and training hubs.  Training model is double sided ("D/S"); track on one side and road on the other.

Am unfamiliar with a T.A. cottered bottom bracket.  Do you have any closeup images of chainset/bottom bracket?

Thank you.


------


----------



## sam (Mar 18, 2019)

The rims are Saavedra Feather Weight rims. Saavedra made pots and pans when they sponsored a racing team the factory developed a line of bicycle parts. Rims and headsets maybe other parts too . When they dropped bicycle racing and stopped making parts there was a dump on ebay of their parts.


----------



## juvela (Mar 19, 2019)

-----

Thanks very much for the response sam!  

Saavedra was a maker of complete bicycles as well, both under the Saavedra name and others such as Roger.

Own one of their machines badged as Roger; it came built up with Gambatto brand fittings.

They had a component making arm which at one time included a distributor in Los Angeles, California.

















-----


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 21, 2019)

Does the crankset say BSA or am I seeing things.lol


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm thinking showing what more than rims the Argentinian metallurgists offered.


----------



## juvela (Mar 21, 2019)

Mr.RED said:


> Does the crankset say BSA or am I seeing things.lol




-----

sam states chainset BSA and bottom bracket TA

-----


----------

